# [THEME][CM9] Black Exodus theme - v1.6



## Razer(x) (Jan 29, 2012)

This is a port of the beautiful Black Exodus theme. Since it's a WIP it's constantly changing, but it's already awesome!

*Flash via CWM over stock CM9.*

*Features:*
-Themed phone
-Themed contacts
-Themed messaging
-Themed browser
-Themed gallery
-Themed camera
-Themed market
-Themed google talk
-Themed google voice
-Themed email
-Themed calendar
-Themed trebuchet launcher
-Themed Nova Launcher
-Themed keyboard
-Themed framework
-Themed genie widget
-CM9 Music and Clock
-CMSettings included (can now edit the notification power widget)
-Better fonts

*Screenshots gallery:*
http://db.tt/ynCQ5Kl7

*Downloads:*
http://www.mediafire.com/?94adwek3lwp06

*If you want to support this work buy me a beer (LINK) or press the thanks button! *

*Changelog:*

```
v1.6:-themed CM9 music app<br />
-fixed big status bar close button<br />
-fixed some nova launcher bugs<br />
-themed spare parts icon<br />
-themed live wallpapers icon<br />
-themed google voice icons<br />
-themed superuser icons<br />
-themed terminal icons<br />
-themed download icon<br />
-themed sim toolkit icon<br />
-fixed some battery icons in the framework<br />
[URL=v1.5:-changes]v1.5:-changes[/URL] in framework<br />
-b/w email,gmail,camera,clock,movie editor,search app icons<br />
-small changes in signal/wifi icons<br />
-changes in market icons<br />
-added partially themed YouTube, movie editor<br />
-themed some icons in the search app<br />
v1.4: -added themed calendar<br />
-added inverted contacts<br />
-fixed radio buttons
```
*To do list:*
-Some fixes to do
-Font's color

*Thanks to:*
-Nitroz for this theme
-Haieb for collaboration
-Travp624 for his inverted apps LINK and also B-boy and tgwaste
-gsxrdon for his keyboard LINK
-vibranturk for his market
-Vanessaem for the bootanimation LINK


----------



## Razer(x) (Jan 29, 2012)

v1.6 is up! 









-themed CM9 music app
-fixed big status bar close button
-fixed some nova launcher bugs
-themed spare parts icon
-themed live wallpapers icon
-themed google voice icons
-themed superuser icons
-themed terminal icons
-themed download icon
-themed sim toolkit icon
-fixed some battery icons in the framework


----------



## Razer(x) (Jan 29, 2012)

Bad news, since there's not a lot of interest in this theme here i will not update the 3d anymore. If you're interested you can find latest news here

LINK


----------

